# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Waiting for Query to be executed - waiting forever!

## BHeup

I have an excel file that I pull data from an external database.   When I click refresh, it says "Waiting for Query to be executed" on the bottom but never returns the data.   The file worked just fine for the last year, and then all of a sudden there is this issue.  I recreated the file, and it refreshed just fine.  Then I save the file, closed it and when I reopened it, I get this message again..  Anyone know why this is happening?


Thank you

----------

